# Welcoming home my hedgie!



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I brought home Volcom today. Shelly at Beach Bum Hedgehogs was awesome! She was really helpful and great to work with through this whole process. Volcom such an active little guy. My previous hedgehog was a snuggler, so it's nice to have an active hedgehog. He loves exploring and running around his cage.

Here are some photos of him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love his dark mask, so pretty!


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, Nancy! He sure has brightened up my life already. 

He's really funny with his hedgie hat. He'll climb under it and then tip it over, collapsing gently on his belly with it.


----------



## Anabug(: (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, Susana! His dark mask is one of the first things I loved about him.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cutie pie, congrats!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I am sooo excited for you. I am hoping to pick up my baby from Shelly this coming weekend and can not wait. Volcom sure has grown a lot!  Did you get to see where shelly breeds her hedgies and meet the parents? How much food did she send home with you? Sorry, I am just excited. :lol: lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just gorgeous! Look at that mask!


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw he's adorable.
Like everyone else I love his dark little mask, I'm a sucker for those dark masks :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He's beautiful! I love his mask too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's beautiful!! Wow! Such a dark mask, he's stunning. 
I'm so excited for you!!


----------

